# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс "Дети солнца" в Киеве

## poyelena

Уважаемые форумчане! Если кто слышал о конкурсе "Дети солнца",кастинг которого сейчас проходит в Киеве, прошу поделиться, есть ли смысл везти ребёнка.
 poyelena@mail.ru

----------


## Композитор

*poyelena*,
 Смысл есть!!!! Потому что в Киеве живут много интересных людей, с которыми можно познакомиться!!!! Если все-таки надумаете - пишите!!!

----------


## Композитор

http://www.detisolntsa.net
жюри: Ани Лорак, Алан Бадоев, Елена Коляденко, Алена Мозговая, Наталья Могилевская, Юрий Рыбчинский
3 категории: 
 6-9 лет
10-12 лет
13-16 лет
кастинг бесплатный

----------


## alians

участвует вся украина почти вся проходит во2тур. цена 2штуки баксов. пройдет в финал всего 30 человек.
alians.71@mail/ru

----------


## Композитор

Что Вы имеете ввиду? Это стоимость участия? Или призовые?

----------


## Мурзик маленький

Мне 13 лет и я прошла! Вообще атмосфера супер! Все такие приятные...

А 2 штуки платятся не в никуда.За эти деньги записывается фонограмма в ДКмьюзик, проводится фотосессия и делается страничка в интеренете. За такие услуги это мало! Конкурс этого стоит!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Мурзик маленький*,
А судьи кто? Разве что Рыбчинский заслуживает внимания. Бадоева не знаю. Все остальные - дилетанты. Твои 2 штуки - даже не твои, а родителей - поддержали благосостояние организаторов (читай - членов жюри). Какое отношение запись, фотосессия и сайт имеют к конкурсу? Разве что косвенно...

В 90-х на такие конкурсы почти никто не вёлся, благо меньше было шоу-бизнеса и больше музыки. Организаторов таких мероприятий не любили и мой коллега один раз набил морду на улице одному нашему общему знакомому...

----------


## marisa

Да, моя дочка тоже пpошла, но я думаю там пpоходят почти все, пока платят деньги. Я считаю, что это пpосто выкачка денег, пpичем нечестным способом! По телефону говоpят, что все бесплатно, только пpиезжайте! Пpиехали на кастинг, пpошли его. Потом звонят, что нужно сpочно пpиехать(пpичем с pебенком зачем-то), подписать договоp!А мы иногоpодние, все это доп. pастpаты. На мой вопpос: "А нельзя ли выслать договоp куpьеpской службой за нашу оплату?",последовал ответ, что это очень сеpьезный документ,котоpый нельзя высылать. Настоpожило...Но все pавно поехала, хоpошо, хоть без дочеpи...Оказалось, что нужно заплатить всего навсего 1500 у.е.Сейчас что подоpожало??? На мой вопpос:" А можно ли записать в своей студии?", последовал ответ:"Можно, но это будет некачественная запись." Но мы, наивные, сделали качественную запись, отослали...И тишина...На мои многочисленные звонки, не было вpазумительного ответа, даже не сказали, что они пpослушали запись, какое там качество...Вот такая истоpия об всеукpаинском конкуpсе "Дети солнца".Готовтесь дети к пpодажному миpу Шоу-бизнеса!!!Напpашивается вопpос, пpи таком подходе, кто же выигpает??? Пpавильно, ответ:"КТО БОЛЬШЕ ЗАПЛАТИТ!!!"

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*marisa*,
Во-во! И вообще, бойтесь фестивалей/конкурсов со вступительным взносом!

----------


## interprojectkiev

А где есть фестивали и конкурсы сегодня без вступительного взноса? ;:smile
Климашенко денюжки собрал, но призовые места все таки отдал поющим детям.

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*interprojectkiev*,
Червона Рута, Зоряний дощ, Пісенні Вітрила, Перлини Сезону - это только те, что навскидку вспомнил.

----------


## зайчик

Отзовитесь пожалуйста те, кто участвовал в Дети солнца! Всем, кто заказывал подтанцовку обещали, что в эту сумму войдет видеозапись. Кто нибудь ее получил? Ни один телефон не отвечает!

----------


## interprojectkiev

Мой ребенок участвовал в этом конкурсе. Подтанцовку мы не заказывали, но видеозапись они обещали всем. А с сентября месяца, по словам организаторов, должна выйти видеоверсия этого конкуоса на Первом национальном и там будет транслироваться видеозапись номеров. Программа  яко бы будет построена по принципу российской "Утренней звезды" с 30 мин. эфиром. А телефоны не отвечают, так как на финале было объявлено, что они все уходят в отпуск, очень устали :-) Диск на момент проведения финала у них готов не был, я подходила и спрашивала у менэджеров. Если Климашенко сделает все, что наообещал, то продолжение шоу будет :-) И , вообще, они планировли проводить и дальше этот конкурс будуших звезд :-))))

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*interprojectkiev*,



> И , вообще, они планировли проводить и дальше этот конкурс будуших звезд :-))))


Конечно! Есть люди, котрые не читают этот форум...

----------


## Музычок

Наслышаны о конкурсе "из первых рук". Конченный конкурс. В старшей группе всех сильных детей вышвырнули на полпути, оставив дорожку для одной-единственной, которая и просмотрелась среди слабых чуть-чуть лучше. А то, что на сайте творилось! Думаю, что кто с этим столкунулся, в курсе дела. А для остальных - к Климашенко лучше не соваться - обдерут как липку!

----------


## Frutello4ka

*Владимир Матвийчук*, вот вы говорите, есть много конкурсов, подскажите, где можно узнать правила участия или как туда вообще попасть... что-нибудь в этом роде...

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Frutello4ka*,
Все серьёзные фестивали рассылают информацию, положение, анкеты, условия по областным отделам культуры; те, в свою очередь, по инстанциям ниже. Например, в Черкасской области этой инстанцией был "Обласний центр народної творчості". Звоните у себя в Виннице, узнавайте. Есть ещё Google... :wink:

----------


## Василий

> Frutello4ka


Обращайтесь в личку напишем как и что...

----------


## Василий

> Какое отношение запись, фотосессия и сайт имеют к конкурсу


Ай молодец!!!




> Твои 2 штуки - даже не твои, а родителей - поддержали благосостояние организаторо


В точку...

----------


## Василий

> Все серьёзные фестивали рассылают информацию, положение, анкеты, условия по областным отделам культуры; те, в свою очередь, по инстанциям ниже. Например, в Черкасской области этой инстанцией был "Обласний центр народної творчості". Звоните у себя в Виннице, узнавайте.


Вы знаете рассылают. Но, на местах их складывают в стол. А если начинаешь спрашивать, говорят, а зачем вам положения, все равно у нас денег нет вас на конкурс отправить. Вот и ищется все по интернету...

----------


## Василий

> Да, моя дочка тоже пpошла, но я думаю там пpоходят почти все, пока платят деньги. Я считаю, что это пpосто выкачка денег, пpичем нечестным способом! По телефону говоpят, что все бесплатно, только пpиезжайте! Пpиехали на кастинг, пpошли его. Потом звонят, что нужно сpочно пpиехать(пpичем с pебенком зачем-то), подписать договоp!А мы иногоpодние, все это доп. pастpаты. На мой вопpос: "А нельзя ли выслать договоp куpьеpской службой за нашу оплату?",последовал ответ, что это очень сеpьезный документ,котоpый нельзя высылать. Настоpожило...Но все pавно поехала, хоpошо, хоть без дочеpи...Оказалось, что нужно заплатить всего навсего 1500 у.е.Сейчас что подоpожало??? На мой вопpос:" А можно ли записать в своей студии?", последовал ответ:"Можно, но это будет некачественная запись." Но мы, наивные, сделали качественную запись, отослали...И тишина...На мои многочисленные звонки, не было вpазумительного ответа, даже не сказали, что они пpослушали запись, какое там качество...Вот такая истоpия об всеукpаинском конкуpсе "Дети солнца".Готовтесь дети к пpодажному миpу Шоу-бизнеса!!!Напpашивается вопpос, пpи таком подходе, кто же выигpает??? Пpавильно, ответ:"КТО БОЛЬШЕ ЗАПЛАТИТ!!!"


Прочитал только что. Все по полочкам разложила...

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Василий2008*,



> Вы знаете рассылают. Но, на местах их складывают в стол. А если начинаешь спрашивать, говорят, а зачем вам положения, все равно у нас денег нет вас на конкурс отправить. Вот и ищется все по интернету...


Так и бывает, к сожалению. Но главное - взять и них информацию, любым способом. Деньги потом они обязаны дать. Например, в 94-м мы таким образом узнали о  положении на "Червону Руту". Поехали в Черкассы на отборочный за свои кровные. А в Севастополь на финал уже областной отдел культуры - куда бы они делись, событие республиканского масштаба, фестиваль почти государственный.

----------


## Музычок

Фестивали "Молода Галичина", "Песня на бис", "Пісенний сад", "Крок до зірок", "Черноморские игры", "Співограй" имеют свои сайты, где можно найти и условия, и форму заявки, и сколько платить! Ищите в поисковиках по названиям.

----------


## Алюся

ничего себе ОТЗЫВЫ о конкурсе!!!
Читаю тему и просто ШОК!
Вот бы организаторам почитать эту тему!!!
Может хоть какие-нибудь выводы сделали!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> ничего себе ОТЗЫВЫ о конкурсе!!!
> Читаю тему и просто ШОК!
> Вот бы организаторам почитать эту тему!!!
> Может хоть какие-нибудь выводы сделали!!!


А для этого и создан раздел. Чтоб потенциальные участники зашли, почитали, написали свое мнение о своих участиях в разных конкурсах, а те, кто только думают куда направить свои стопы, знали , что их может там ожидать.

----------


## Алюся

Дорогие коллеги!
Я кровно заинтересована в ЛЮБОЙ информации о Фестивальном движении "Дети солнца" ВООБЩЕ, не только в Киеве...
Будущим летом собралась со своими учениками в фестивальный тур по Европе...
уже и предварительная договоренность с орагнизаторами есть...
Вот только инфрмации крайне мало...
Организаторы обещают красоту и горы золотые..ну кто бы сомневался...Каждый кулик, как говорится....хвалит....Лишь бы мы деньги платили....Это понятно.... Но...
Сайт фестиваля стоит пустой....На мои вопросы - в ответ тишина...
У меня нет совершенно никакого опыты в заграничных поездках...да и по стране практически нет опыта..
Вот и переживаю...как бы нам с детьми не вляпаться куда-нить!!!
Поэтому обращаюсь к знающим хоть что-либо - об этом движении вообще и о фестивале в Европе в частности.......
Буду благодарна за любую  информацию!!!

----------


## tigry1

В этом году участвовала со своими детьми в хореографическом фестивале "Дети солнца" в Киеве. Может быть, это тезка вокального фестиваля? Он проводился на базе пединститута Драгоманова. Солистов не принимают, ансамбли по 60 гр. с человека. Условия выступлений не очень, но награждают всех. Каждому ребенку дали значок и личный диплом. В конце - шоу воздушных шаров :Smile3:

----------

